# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Best pesticide for Redback spiders

## chang14

Recently had my house done by a pest controller. I called him in for my redback spider problem of recent. He was more interested in the cockroaches running around, and the spiders i called him in for still remain alive and breeding. 
So my question is. What is the best pesticide POWDER for getting rid of redbacks for a while.

----------


## Bart1080

...assume its outside or in sheds that youve got the issue with? 
We have them here and the first few years they were just everywhere.  Even now, they can pop up under the brick window sill or around the portable BBQ etc. 
They are very easy to kill and subseptable to any spray including fly spray.   
You could get a DIY spider treatment from the hardware store, have used that in the past and been very successful at our othetr place (for spiders in general) but needs to be applied every late Spring season.  Havnt bothered here even though initially the redback were in insane numbers as its just as easy to either simply squirt with mortine as I see them or squash them and destroy any eggs along with web removal.  Now its just a maintenance thingy and destroy them as I find them.....these day, not too many about as Ive removed most "hiding places" and saves me spraying poision once or twice every season to get the same result as I do manually.

----------


## droog

No experience with powder forms but have had no issues getting rid of redbacks or any other spider / pest with Apparent Surround https://www.apparentag.com.au/docume..._Booklet_1.pdf

----------


## intertd6

Detergent mixed with water will kill them on contact & most other insects as well.
inter

----------

